# Cutting through the Fat with Sarms1 GW501516



## 13bret (Jan 17, 2014)

thank you sarms1 and dylan for the chance to log some gw 501516.

my stats:
42 years old 6'2 230lbs 17%-18% bodyfat
10 years weight training
3 on 1 off, 2 on 1 off lifting split
5-6 days cardio
TRT dosage 200mg weekly

goals:
burn fat
enhance workouts
do an objective log of PED that i have yet to use

start date:
soon as it gets here

thoughts, suggestions, comments?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 17, 2014)

First log so forgive my inexperience


----------



## 24K (Jan 18, 2014)

You know I'll be following bro.. I am looking forward to seeing your results... GW is going to allow you to melt fat and still build muscle in the process... You are going to be able to have work output that you never thought you could as well... Good luck bro!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm in as well!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2014)

Subbed for big changes!


----------



## 13bret (Jan 18, 2014)

Cool guys,  I'm gonna do my best to get shredded.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 18, 2014)

How long you're gonna run it and at what dosages?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 18, 2014)

Start at 10 mg at least for a few days then up to 20mg, length will depend on whether i'm sent one bottle or two.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jan 18, 2014)

I am in


----------



## 13bret (Jan 18, 2014)

Already got tracking # so only a few days away. Stay tuned!


----------



## irish1987 (Jan 18, 2014)

Im in

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 19, 2014)

Will post up some pics either tomorrow or tues morning for starting reference.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 20, 2014)

Here a couple pics of the chubster


----------



## 13bret (Jan 20, 2014)

Morning weigh in 228lbs


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 20, 2014)

GL buddy, i hit your other thread already.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 20, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> GL buddy, i hit your other thread already.



Thanks Bro


----------



## 13bret (Jan 21, 2014)

okay, here we go. i have received my bottle of GW and have taken a dose.  superfast shipping for sure.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 21, 2014)

Lifting - off day
Cardio - 30 min

Dosed GW today at 10mg, tomorrow starting 10mg am 10mg pm
Trt did 200mg yesterday in quad

Gonna hit it hard in the morrow! Arm day

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 22, 2014)

Lifting - arms
Incline curls 4 sets
Preacher curls 3 sets
Superset   Hammer curls
               Reverse barbell curls 3sets
Seated curl machine burnout 3 sets

Tricep rope press downs 4 set
Overhead easybar extensions 4 sets
Kickbacks 3 sets
Seated press downs 4 sets
Rest periods 20 sec - 1 min, goes up as I get heavier

Cardio 30 min

Dosed 10mg GW pre-workout

arms jacked at end of workout had to use two hands to hold water to mouth.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 22, 2014)

Dosed GW  10mg  5pm

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 23, 2014)

pre workout 10mg GW

Lifting- shoulders
dumbell overhead press warmup 2 sets
overhead shoulder press 4 sets
reverse fly machine 4 sets
upright rows 4 sets
superset--front dumbell raises
----------side dumbell raises... feel the burn 3 supersets
hammer strength shrugs 5 sets
dumbell shrugs 3 sets
time between sets 20 sec - 1 min depending on how heavy i go

treadmill- 30 min

felt great, squeezed out a few more reps on most exercises


----------



## 13bret (Jan 23, 2014)

10mg GW evening dose 

Tomorrow- legs day.  Whoo hooo!

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 24, 2014)

13bret said:


> Lifting - off day
> Cardio - 30 min
> 
> Dosed GW today at 10mg, tomorrow starting 10mg am 10mg pm
> ...



so your going to do 20mg ED...??


----------



## 13bret (Jan 24, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> so your going to do 20mg ED...??



Yeah man 10mg a.m. and 10mg p.m.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 24, 2014)

Training--Legs
Leg press 5 sets
Squat  4 sets
Seated leg extensions 3 sets
Leg curls 3 sets
Seated calf raises 5 sets
Standing calf raises 3 sets

Crunches 2 sets
Planks 2 sets

Cardio 30 min

Leg day was good, I went heavy and really pushed myself on each set. I'm feeling really good and am super impressed that I am getting so much from my workouts without caffeine.  
So far so good.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

Subbed.. GW is very intriguing compound.  Good luck with your run bro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 25, 2014)

GW 20mg split a.m./pm.

Training- Off day

Cardio- 55min

Feel good. Enjoying the ride


----------



## 13bret (Jan 26, 2014)

GW 20mg in two split doses
training- chest
flat barbell press-5 sets
hammer strength incline-4 sets
superset- incline dumbell flies
--------- hammer grip dumbell press- 3 sets
cable crossovers high-4 sets
cable crossovers low -3 sets
dips weighted w/chains- 3 sets
decline machine press- 2 burnout sets

seated calf extensions- 6 sets

cardio- 35 min

i love chest day. my least favorite day is tomorrow which is back day.  ironically my back is probably my best developed bodypart. i still go hard and heavy but i cant really see the pump in my back.  after 35 min on tredmill i would usually be breathing hard but it was like i had been sitting on the couch for 35 min. GW is proving to be some impressive shit.  no sides to mention other than endurance and plenty of energy in the gym.


----------



## Militant (Jan 26, 2014)

13bret said:


> GW 20mg in two split doses
> training- chest
> flat barbell press-5 sets
> hammer strength incline-4 sets
> ...



Hell yeah bro, I'm 3 days into a GW  stack and did 2,000 jump rope sets with ease.   I even junped on thw elliptical for 10 min.  Its the truth bro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 26, 2014)

Militant said:


> Hell yeah bro, I'm 3 days into a GW  stack and did 2,000 jump rope sets with ease.   I even junped on thw elliptical for 10 min.  Its the truth bro
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Welcome, yeah good stuff for sure.


----------



## 24K (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice bro!  I told you!  Just expect more build up in your Vo2 max, which will continue to increase your output for your workouts... You are just getting started my friend... Just wait!  Nice work so far!!


----------



## 13bret (Jan 27, 2014)

24K said:


> Nice bro!  I told you!  Just expect more build up in your Vo2 max, which will continue to increase your output for your workouts... You are just getting started my friend... Just wait!  Nice work so far!!



Thanks man

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Jan 27, 2014)

GW-20mg split two doses

training- back
bent over rows- 4 sets
tbar rows- 4 sets
hammer strength row machine low grip-3 sets
standing lat pushdown-3 dropsets
back extensions- 4 sets

superset---pushup
-----------planks- 2 sets
flutterkick- 3 sets

cardio- 30 treadmill
------- 15 min recumbant bike HIT

i love the endurance i'm getting from the GW. also love the pumps i get from liquid tada. the gym was a friggin zoo this evening, i never go during the afterwork rush hours but i did tonight and it sucked. there were people waiting on equipment but i worked my way around my workout without waiting so i won. winning. if you are having any doubt about GW all i have to say is try it for yourself.


----------



## need2lift (Jan 27, 2014)

sounds like endurance is going through the roof....how is the fat loss coming along?  maybe too soon to tell...


----------



## 13bret (Jan 27, 2014)

need2lift said:


> sounds like endurance is going through the roof....how is the fat loss coming along?  maybe too soon to tell...



Haven't noticed any but with longer and more intense cardio it has to come.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 28, 2014)

So liquid tadalafil also effects the pumps in the gym?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> So liquid tadalafil also effects the pumps in the gym?



Oh hell yes, only thing better is steroids. Amazing pumps 

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

GW 20mg split two doses

Training- arms
Seated incline curls-  4 sets
Preacher curls- 4 sets
Cable curls- 3 sets
Hammer curls-3 sets
Forearm curls-3 sets

Seated easy bar overhead extensions-4sets
Cable Triceps pushdowns-5 sets
Tricep kickbacks- 2 sets
Seated tri pushdowns-4 sets

Seated calf raises- 6 sets

Cardio-20 mins HIT

Another awesome workout going straight from one set to 


Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

the next with little to no rest. Doing my workout in half to quarter the time it takes the talkers to do.  Feel good

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

No school here today so the gym was crowded. Winter storm warnings everywhere. I swear if it gets below 30? here people don't know how to handle it.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 29, 2014)

So unfortunately today will be an off day due to this..






There is aroad out there somewhere, but since it never snows here there are no plows or salt trucks and i dont have chains for tires. It sleeted for several hours yesterday and then snowed overnight.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Militant (Jan 29, 2014)

Go shovel snow for a hour

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 29, 2014)

Militant said:


> Go shovel snow for a hour
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Good idea, but have no snow shovel

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joey Zasa (Jan 30, 2014)

I noticed increased endurance the first month and then the 2nd month is when the body fat starts coming off..  and the beauty part is it stays off after GW!! no rebound


----------



## jbranken (Jan 30, 2014)

Im running this along side tren to combat breathing and cardio issues. The fat loss has been awesome! Good luck


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

jbranken said:


> Im running this along side tren to combat breathing and cardio issues. The fat loss has been awesome! Good luck



Nice. Want to try tren in future.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 30, 2014)

13bret said:


> Good idea, but have no snow shovel
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2



ive got 6, you can borrow one...lol


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

Joey Zasa said:


> I noticed increased endurance the first month and then the 2nd month is when the body fat starts coming off..  and the beauty part is it stays off after GW!! no rebound



Sweet, thanks for info.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fizs#1 (Jan 30, 2014)

13bret said:


> Good idea, but have no snow shovel
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2



Didn't you say you were running GW? Use your hands and mouth bro, tou got the endurance!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Didn't you say you were running GW? Use your hands and mouth bro, tou got the endurance!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL


Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickRock1 (Jan 31, 2014)

You will love GW. Its perfect at helping shed the fat


----------



## 13bret (Jan 31, 2014)

RickRock1 said:


> You will love GW. Its perfect at helping shed the fat



Thanks Rick, enjoying the ride!  Bad in gym today, yeah. Ice melted of roads, gym open. Boom

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Jan 31, 2014)

Excuse my spelling...Back in the gym. Damn sausage fingers arent good for tiny keyboard

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Jan 31, 2014)

sarms1 gw 20mg split into two doses

training- shoulder/trap

seated hammer strength overhead press- 5 sets
seated overhead dumbbell press- 4 sets
reverse delt on fly machine- 4 sets
cable upright rows- 4 sets
superset--dumbell lateral raise
----------dumbbell shrugs- 3sets
hammer strength shrugs- 6 sets

cardio- 30 min

wheew, glad the dang ice is melted. this town is not at all set up to deal with ice or snow. 54degrees and sunny, shorts weather.  felt good and strong in the gym today til i saw the owner bent over rowing 315. oh well thats only 40lbs more than what i pyramid up to. endurance there for sure, could have  kept going with the cardio but dont want my body eating up all my muscles.


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

Great thing about gw is its non catabolic.   But, I get the same way.  I actually get bored doing cardio before I get tired

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 1, 2014)

GW 20mg split dose

Training- Legs
Leg press- 5 sets
Squats- 3 sets
Leg curls-4 sets
Leg extensions-4 sets
Seated calf extensions-4 sets
Standing calf raises-4 sets

Cardio- 15min elliptical, 15min HIT recumbant bike, 15min treadmill for a total of 45min.

Felt good, plenty of energy. 
Tomorrow is chest day.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 2, 2014)

GW 20mg split dose

*training- chest*
incline hammer strength press-[4 sets last one drop set]
decline press- 4 sets[last one drop set]
machine flies- 5 sets 
dips with chains- 3 sets

seated calf raises-5 sets[last one drop set] 

cardio- 25 min treadmill, 10 min elitptical, 10 min recumbant bike

gym was busy, people trying to workout before the fooseball game i guess.  i love mma, kickboxing, muay tai, basically all martial arts style fighting[except boxing, because of the clown pants] but never really cared about traditional sports on tv.

i do chest usually sat or sun cause everbody does it mon and i dont want to wait for equipment but what do ya know every body was working chest today

felt good. rocked cardio real good. loving the GW.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 3, 2014)

Sarms1 GW 20mg split 2 doses

Cardio- 60min fasted

Training- off day

Felt good. Plenty of endurance.
Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerhouse212 (Feb 3, 2014)

looks good so far.I will be following

do your workouts seem more intense and cardio more of a breeze on this stuff yet?


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 3, 2014)

Interested in this... Is the better than running at T3, Clen run?


----------



## 13bret (Feb 4, 2014)

GW 20mg split 2 doses

*training- back*
hammer strength row machine- 4 sets
tbar rows- 4 sets
bent over rows- 3 sets
cable stiff arm lat pressdowns- 5 sets
cable lat pulls- 4 sets
lower back extensions- 4 sets

superset--flutter kicks
----------planks- 3 sets

cardio- treadmill 45min

FEEL GREAT. love the added endurance. short rest periods 20sec - 1min. gym was nice and empty this morning the  way i like it..


----------



## Militant (Feb 5, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Interested in this... Is the better than running at T3, Clen run?



For sure.. its non catabolic and has no sides.  Much better option in my opinion

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Militant said:


> For sure.. its non catabolic and has no sides.  Much better option in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I'm with you.  T3 is catabolic and clen is as well.  Clen can turn your right ventricle into a brick.  I ran it once and had the weirdest electrical CNS impulses.  Albuterol with GW, S4 and MK2866 is a fat melter; especially with a low glycemic diet.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> I'm with you.  *T3 is catabolic and clen is as well*.  Clen can turn your right ventricle into a brick.  I ran it once and had the weirdest electrical CNS impulses.  Albuterol with GW, S4 and MK2866 is a fat melter; especially with a low glycemic diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



uh oh


----------



## 13bret (Feb 5, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Interested in this... Is the better than running at T3, Clen run?



Never taken t3 or clen. No stim effect w/GW, but it gives you clean natural feeling energy. I can to sleep after i dose of i want.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

13bret said:


> Never taken t3 or clen. No stim effect w*/GW,* but it gives you clean natural feeling energy. I can to sleep after i dose of i want.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2



Just ordered some.  Did you stack it with osta?


----------



## 13bret (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Just ordered some.  Did you stack it with osta?



Nope, but that would be an awesome stack. 

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

13bret said:


> Nope, but that would be an awesome stack.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2



Just ordered some.  Trying to figure out the best time this year to do it


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Just ordered some.  Trying to figure out the best time this year to do it



Look into the sarms1 triple stack bro.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 5, 2014)

GW 20 mg split dose

Cardio- 50 min

Cardio is a breeze!

Tomorrow i'm thrashing my arms real good.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Look into the sarms1 triple stack bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have the GW, Osta and LGD.  Didn't like the vision sides with S4


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

stack the gw and osta and save the lgd for either a solo cycle or as a kickstart to an aas cycle...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2014)

jbranken said:


> Im running this along side tren to combat breathing and cardio issues. The fat loss has been awesome! Good luck


This is a tren side I really dislike, the breathing issues.  I'm going to have to get me some GW!



13bret said:


> GW 20 mg split dose
> 
> Cardio- 50 min
> 
> ...


Hey Bret.  I didn't know you were on here.  I just read your entire log.  Good job sir!


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Bret.  I didn't know you were on here.  I just read your entire log.  Good job sir!



thank you very much.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

GW 20mg split doses

*training- arms*
incline db curls- 4 sets
preacher curls- 3 sets [last one drop set]
superset--reverse curls
----------forearm rope thingy- 3 sets
hammer grip db curls- 3sets [last one drop set]
seated machine curls- 2 burnout sets

seated overhead easybar extensions- 4 sets[last one drop set]
rope press downs- 4 sets
db kickbacks- 2 burnout sets
seated tricep press downs- 4 sets

cardio- 20min

feel good. plenty of energy. short rest periods in between sets[according to weight used]. can tell when i have good arm day cause i can hardly lift water bottle to mouth.
did short cardio today but i could have gone for an hour.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

nixe bret i.subbed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

yo guys fuck t3 i shedded fat bt strengh gains didnt increase even o. 1g test

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 6, 2014)

24K said:


> stack the gw and osta and save the lgd for either a solo cycle or as a kickstart to an aas cycle...



thanks...good advice.


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

13bret said:


> GW 20mg split doses
> 
> *training- arms*
> incline db curls- 4 sets
> ...



Nice bro... I love seeing your workouts get easier for you because of the endurance increase... Keep building your vo2 max as you are and it will just continue to maximize every workout


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm really enjoying it!

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Feb 7, 2014)

GW 20mg split dose

*training- shoulders*
seated hammer strength overhead press- 4 sets[last one drop set]
seated military press- 3 sets
upright row- 4 sets[last one drop set]
seated lateral raises- 3 sets
hammer strength shrugs- 3 sets[last one drop set]
db shrugs- 3 sets

cardio- treadmill 25min

crunched for time this morning, assembly at son's school at 8a.m.. only worked half day so i hit the gym this afternoon too.

p.m. cardio- treadmill 60min

felt really good today, i love having loads of endurance. taking short rest periods, and squeezing out a few more reps on most exercises every workout. tomorrow is leg day- whoo hoo.


----------



## Militant (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice bro.. youre getting some serious cardio in right now. :easy:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 8, 2014)

GW 20mg split dose

<b>Training-Legs</b>
Leg press-7 sets 
Squat-3 sets
Leg curls-4 sets(last one drop set)
Seated calf raises-5 sets(last one drop set)
Seated calf extensions-4 set(last one drop set)

Crunches-3 sets

Cardio- treadmill 30min

Set PR on leg press today, broke 1000#. Fist pump two times
Felt good


----------



## 24K (Feb 9, 2014)

13bret said:


> GW 20mg split dose
> 
> <b>Training-Legs</b>
> Leg press-7 sets
> ...


 
very nice work bro... your seeing continuous progress and you will continue to do so with your hard work incorporated with gw... i am loving your continued progress... keep it up bro!


----------



## 13bret (Feb 9, 2014)

24K said:


> very nice work bro... your seeing continuous progress and you will continue to do so with your hard work incorporated with gw... i am loving your continued progress... keep it up bro!



Thank you Dylan.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 9, 2014)

GW 20mg split dose

*training- chest*
flat bb press- 4 sets[last one drop set]
incline bb press- 3 sets[last drop set]
cable crossovers high- 4 sets
cable crossovers low- 3 sets
weighted dips- 4 sets[last one no weight burnout]
machine fly-2 burnout sets

cardio- treadmill 20 min then the dude next to me cut a stinky ass fart so i moved
------- recumbant bike 15 min HIT kindof glad the dude farted because HIT kicked my butt. i like

felt awesome in the gym[and all day].  plenty of energy with zero caffeine preworkout, 3 weeks ago this would have been impossible.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 9, 2014)

So far i give Sarms1 GW a 10/10


----------



## 13bret (Feb 10, 2014)

GW 20mg split doses

training- off day

cardio- 30min treadmill
-------30mn bike

woke up at 0430 to study for novell exam. hit gym at 0630 for cardio. now i'm off to work-study/class until 1930, gonna be long day.
felt good in gym, could have kept going but got stuff to do.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 11, 2014)

GW 20mg split dose

*Training-back *
Bent over rows-4 sets
Machine high rows-3 sets(last one drop set)
Tbar rows-3 sets
Cable low to high rows-4sets
Cable high stiff arm press downs-3 sets
Lower back extensions-5 sets(last on drop set)

Flutter kicks-3 sets
Planks-3 sets

Cardio-40min treadmill

Felt good, and strong! Plenty of energy for workout, utilized short rest periods. Loving every minute of it!


----------



## Militant (Feb 12, 2014)

I know how you feel bro.. wait till you add GW to your future cycles or other sarms.  You will really see it shine then

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 12, 2014)

GW 20ish split doses

*Training-arms*
incline curls-4 sets
Preacher curls-3 sets(last one dropset)
Superset-reverse curl
-----------hammer curls-3 sets(last one drop)
Seated machine curl burnouts- sets
Overhead bb tri extensions- 4sets
Rope pressdowns-4 sets(drop)
Kickbacks-3 sets
Machine pressdowns-4 sets
Diamond pushups-3 sets

Cardio-25min

Am sick today but i still killed it. Went to dose gw this morning and noticed there was only tiny bit left. Stuff caked inside bottle so i put some hot water in probly ml and shook it up. Got enough for a day or two(watered down) so iwill run log until gone.


----------



## Militant (Feb 12, 2014)

You better get another bottle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 13, 2014)

cardio- 30 mins treadmill
           25 min bike HIT

off day for lifting. tomorrow i will hit shoulders. took some GW this morning though not sure how much as i added a tad of water yesterday to get caked product off inside of bottle. killed cardio today, hit HIT soooo hard.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 14, 2014)

Last of the GW taken today

Training-shoulders
Hammer Strength Overhead Press-4sets(last one d. set)
Seated military press-3 sets
Upright bb row-4 sets(last one drop set)
Reverse Pec deck-4 sets
Superset----lateral raises
-------------dbell shrugs-3 sets
Front raises-3 sets
Hammer strength shrugs-5sets(last one drop set)

Cardio-30min treadmill

Sick but killed it in the gym. Came home and took nap.
Today I finished my GW and therefore this will end my log.  Thank you to Sarms1 and especially Dylan. 
I loved GW, it was the first time I used it. Literally everyday you can push yourself harder and farther. I give Sarms1 GW(cardarine) a 10/10 and two thumbs up.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

great log bret thanks man!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Feb 15, 2014)

Great log Bret.. that went quick brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 15, 2014)

Hell yeah. Prolly gonna have to get some more,it was getting so good!


----------



## ronaldkrogers23 (Aug 10, 2014)

Can anyone help me with some questions about sarms1 cutting stack


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 17, 2014)

Any updates with anyone using gw501516? Contemplating a cycle of this.


----------

